# Dish.. Please Enable Hd & Fan Spindown



## doode968 (Apr 28, 2003)

TO DISH PROGRAMMERS AND HARDWARE ENGINEERS!!!

I don't see why its taking so long to implement an HD spin down and fan shutoff when the 921 is in standby mode. We had the exact same issue with the 721 software which eventually was patched to make it silent during stand-by mode.

Both units are Linux based, they should be sharing most of their code base....

If you can't figure it out, here is a suggestion...

1. run the root file system and swap out of RAM (hopefully you have enough of this)
2. hdparm -S 2 /dev/hda (man hdparm for more help)

I bet you don't even need to do step 1.

Isn't this appliance supposed to be energy efficient (Green Friendly)?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

what he says! thanks in advance dish.

Jon


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

hdparm -S 2 /dev/hda 
Wouldn't that spin down the drive in 10 seconds?

Probably a better process might be if in standby and there are no scheduled timers for X hours then spindown drive.

What I would really like to see is some process for reducing the fan RPM when the system isn't running hot. That fan is annoying...


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, except a fan that spins up and down based on demand is even more annoying. One of my computers does this and it drives me ape.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Sorry but this was addressed in the last Tech Forum. The 921 is Linux based and the OS must have access to the HD. So they will not be stopping the Hard Drive even when the unit if "off".


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

so how does the 721 do it?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> Sorry but this was addressed in the last Tech Forum. The 921 is Linux based and the OS must have access to the HD. So they will not be stopping the Hard Drive even when the unit if "off".


This response was nonsense. The fact that its linux based had no effect on spinning down the drive when not needed.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Thank you j5races & tnsprin.

Now, why doesn't E* know this? Oh that's right.


----------



## Sundance (Mar 6, 2004)

They think we are all stupid ...after all, they got us to buy a 921, bet we are the butt of a lot of jokes at the E parties. ""Did you hear the one about the guy that actually believed he was going to be able to use firewire""


----------

